# Little dude got groomed!



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

This was Oscar's first groom and they said he was a little wiggly worm! 

*Oscar before....*

































*Oscar after....*


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Aaaahhh he looks like a snuggly teddy bear. He's gonna have all the ladies after him now


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Aaaahhh he looks like a snuggly teddy bear. He's gonna have all the ladies after him now


No one will ever be enough for my son!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> No one will ever be enough for my son!!!


aw why do you say that? he looks so cute


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> aw why do you say that? he looks so cute


I want to be the only woman in his life! 

Joking....
Perhaps he'll be a daddy one day....
Hmmmmm!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> I want to be the only woman in his life!
> 
> Joking....
> Perhaps he'll be a daddy one day....
> Hmmmmm!


lol and when he is a daddy i might get a white poodle


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

awww, he can see now the furs out of his eyes, bless him, he looks soooo fluffy.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> lol and when he is a daddy i might get a white poodle


Oooh could a cream poodley make a white one? I have no idea about these things.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> This was Oscar's first groom and they said he was a little wiggly worm!
> 
> *Oscar before....*
> 
> ...


Dont need a teddy mate do you you have one ready made he is so cute.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww what a sweet little man,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks so hansome after his new haircut.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

He is one little sweetie! I just want to pick him up and cuddle him


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Oooh could a cream poodley make a white one? I have no idea about these things.


to be totaly honest i'm not sure.but from what i have read, i think one needs to be carrying the white gene...i'll stand corrected.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Oh, bless him! He looks very smart!


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

He is 'da bomb' as my 8 year old would say!!! How gorgeous, is he a poodle? I love his little face


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww he looked so handsome you will have to watch the girls with him


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone! 



MelanieW34 said:


> He is 'da bomb' as my 8 year old would say!!! How gorgeous, is he a poodle? I love his little face


Yep, he's a poodle. He's curled up a bit more now.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> This was Oscar's first groom and they said he was a little wiggly worm!
> 
> *Oscar before....*
> 
> ...


aaar your dog is lovely my cavs would love him


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> aaar your dog is lovely my cavs would love him


As long as they're ok with a complete nutter.  
The groomer mentioned he looked a bit like a "cavapoo" actually.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> As long as they're ok with a complete nutter.
> The groomer mentioned he looked a bit like a "cavapoo" actually.


lol hes adorable
my boy cavy is a lively one but my girls are much more placid
he will calm down


----------



## RiskyPets (Oct 2, 2008)

Adorable! Your photos make me want a little snuggle-puppy. 
Megan
www.riskypets.com


----------



## laddiemonetmanon (Oct 3, 2008)

gosh! he looks really sweet
I would not mind having a dog if it was like him
although I have 3 dogs to look after!

Please visit my blog for my three dogs! my dogs' blog


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Awwww!

What a cutie you are Oscar!


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

what breed is he. i have fallen in love


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

serz said:


> what breed is he. i have fallen in love


He's a toy poodle.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Hes lovely, little fluff ball!! I get a few wiggly worms in at work.
I must admit I prefer poodles with shaven faces, they look more poodley, lol!! Did he get a bath too?


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Hes lovely, little fluff ball!! I get a few wiggly worms in at work.
> I must admit I prefer poodles with shaven faces, they look more poodley, lol!! Did he get a bath too?


He did get a bath and he smelt so yummy. I might get his face shaved but, for now, he's just getting used to be groomed.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> He did get a bath and he smelt so yummy. I might get his face shaved but, for now, he's just getting used to be groomed.


I prefer them unshaved, but thats prob to do with a poodle i knew as a child which wasnt very friendly.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

He is sooooo cute


----------

